# Anyone on Hypo Medication with "Normal" Test Results??



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello -
I've had the full thyroid blood work done recently, including thyroid anti-bodies (for hashimoto's), and everything came back "normal". Very frustrated since my symptoms and family history seem to point to hypothryoidism.

- Cold intolerance (Raynaud's)
- Low blood pressure
- Dry eyes
- PCOS 
- Depression/anxiety

What DID come back abnormal was:
- ANA antibodies (positive) - something autoimmune going on?? However, I was tested for Sjogren's, Lupus, and rheumatoid arthritis, and all "normal".
- high testosterone, DHEA and low progesterone
- high cortisol

I'm thinking of asking my dr if I should try a low dosage of a hypothyroid medication to see if my symptoms improve. Does anyone else have a similiar "normal" thyroid blood test story and did you try hypothyroid medication? Did your symptoms improve??

Thanks for your input! Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, and my sister has Hashimoto's and my mother and all of the women on that side of the family are HYPOthyroid...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thyroid problems may "skip" generations.

Symptoms can be caused by other health issues which mimic thyroid symptoms.

Thyroid medication is not a 100% cure all for all our ills especially when the thyroid is still present in our body.

You need to find a doctor competent at diagnosis who can help you determine the cause-whether it's hypothyroidism or some other disorder.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I concur about thyroid medication not being a cure-all. And you certainly do not want to take medicine you don't need.

Your symptoms could be anyone of a zillion medical conditions.

If you are not seeing an endocrinologist, you should. If that proves unavailing, see a rheumatologist.

Incidentally, many people who have autoimmune diseases such as rheumatoid arthritis have tests that come back as 'Seronegative." It doesn't mean that person does not have RA.

Be careful about using the term "depression." "Down in the dumps" and true depression are completely different.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Hello -
> I've had the full thyroid blood work done recently, including thyroid anti-bodies (for hashimoto's), and everything came back "normal". Very frustrated since my symptoms and family history seem to point to hypothryoidism.
> 
> - Cold intolerance (Raynaud's)
> ...


Welcome to the board, Zugora!! It would be helpful if you posted your thyroid labs and we need the ranges also.

ANA (antinuclear antibodies) is of course "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases. What tests did you have for Lupus?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. I understand the issues or complications that may arise from prescribing medication when the lab results come back "normal". My frustration is that my symptoms are getting worse and even though my lab results come back normal, I wish there was someone out there that can treat the symptoms and not just rely on the blood work.

My most recent thyroid blood work indicated:

TSH: 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
FT4: 1.15 (range: .85-1.71)
Anti-TPO: "normal" <10.0 (<35)
Thyroglob AB: "normal" <20 (<40)
ANA Antibodies: POSITIVE

I had FT3 and it was "normal", too, but I don't have record of the exact numbers.

Over the last few years my TSH has gotten higher. It was 1.5 a few years ago. My symptoms have also gotten worse over the last few years.

Symptoms include:
- Strong family history of hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's
- Severe cold intolerance (Raynaud's, cold/pain in legs) - getting worse
- low blood pressure
- extreme fatigue, foggy, absolutely no energy
- feeling depressed, low/ also anxiety
- arm/hand tingling, numbness
- dry eyes
- dry hair
- irregular periods/PCOS
- low libido

So frustrated because my doctors just keep taking blood work and tell me that everything is normal and it seems they are at a dead end. I'm certainly not feeling "normal" at all. Far from it.

Thanks for your help. I just don't know what to do and where to seek help. The endocrinologist I saw a few months back examined my blood work, said everything was normal, and basically shrugged me off, and told me to follow up with my GP.

Sigh....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I understand the issues or complications that may arise from prescribing medication when the lab results come back "normal". My frustration is that my symptoms are getting worse and even though my lab results come back normal, I wish there was someone out there that can treat the symptoms and not just rely on the blood work.
> 
> My most recent thyroid blood work indicated:
> 
> ...


Have you ever had a ferritin test?

Serum ferritin is a very important test because it helps distinguish between iron deficiency anemia where you may need iron supplements and anemia of chronic disease (also called anemia of inflammatory response) where iron supplements are not helpful.could be harmful.

A lot of your symptoms could be caused by low ferritin. Ferritin is the protein that stores iron for cellular uptake. It should be between 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.

http://www.irondisorders.org/iron-deficiency-anemia Please read the whole article.

If you indeed do have low ferritin, it can affect your thyroid. I do feel that your TSH is too high and your FT4 is too low. Mid-range on that is 1.28 and it is best to have it a bit higher than mid-range. Most of us also feel best with TSH down around 1 or less.

What is the doctor doing about your ANA??? ANA is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases and further testing should be done.

Read this; it tells you all about ANA.....
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Hello -
> I've had the full thyroid blood work done recently, including thyroid anti-bodies (for hashimoto's), and everything came back "normal". Very frustrated since my symptoms and family history seem to point to hypothryoidism.
> 
> - Cold intolerance (Raynaud's)
> ...


I have always had normal thyroid labs-started out @ 1.8ish when my symptoms were the worst, long list of them,after my labs came back normal I too, was told to seek the help of my PCP. Because he was aware of our family's history of autoimmune disease,he ran an ANA screen, which came back positive. That still doesn't explain 'what' was going on, only that 'something' was amuck. Based on my symptoms (some being muscle/joint pain) my PCP referred me to a Rhuematologist, whilst doing my research in the meantime, I discovered that alot of my symptoms were very indicative of Hashimoto's, only because it is an "autoimmune" thyroid disorder and I wasn't 'hypo'thyroid either. The rhuemy ran EVERY test and only the thyroid antibodies came back abnormal. then I was referred to an Endo doc, he insisted at first that with my levels being so normal, that my symptoms really shouldn't be a result of my thyroid working improperly, he did an ultrasound-there were 2 small nodules in my thyroid as well. He offered to put me on a small dose of Synthroid to "see if I felt any better". And I did. Much, much better. He was surprised yet pleased that the meds were helping and decided to treat me according to my symptoms, not just my lab levels. I think for some of us, like me, all the autoimmune activity going on in our bodies can cause many symptoms, something is array in our bodies and the immune system is ready to fight to the death, and that is just what it will do. It is very important to find out 'what' is really going on with you, whether it be your Thyroid or something else, keep a journal of how you feel, daily-this helped me alot when it came to communicating with my doctor. Did your doc run a thyroid antibodies test? This would be indicative of what you are suspecting. Keep at it, you know your body and you have to be your own advocate for your health  Best of luck, I hope you get the answers you seek very soon!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm, since your have some autoimmune something going on, why don't you get in to see a rheumatologist? They might be able to give you some really good answers! I'd just hate for you to get someone to prescribe you a medication that might end up making you feel better, but not actually find the cause and it end up being something else that goes unresolved.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your info. I found a new doctor (GP) that I really like (very thorough). This time, the ANA antibodies were NEGATIVE. He mentioned that there are 4 things in the bloodwork that would point to auto-immune issues and all of mine came back negative. My ANA bloodwork from a previous doctor came back positive. Not sure what is going there. I guess there is always room for error.

I've had an MRI of my head, thorough bloodwork and all thyroid levels still come back within normal range (listed above), including thyroid antibodies. However, all of my symptoms seem to point toward hypothyroidism. By the way, my low blood pressure is typically around 87/55. Today it was 84/60. Hands tingle, freezing hands and feet, calves ache, dry eyes, dry hair (thinning at temples), PCOS, anxiety, depression, foggy thinking, lack of motivation, very fatigued, front of throat hurts (not like a normal sore throat - feels like something is stuck in the front), lymph nodes swollen. I have never had depression before and I just don't feel like myself!

Dr. has me on an anti-depressant now and I'm on Week 4 of it. Not sure if it is helping (maybe). He and his colleague are considering giving me Synthroid or Armour (he prescribes Armour, too) to see how I respond - considering my symptoms and STRONG family history. I'm reluctant, but I'm so tired of feeling sick and tired. Any advice??

Thank you again. I guess I just need a listening ear and support.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take your Basal Temp 1st thing in the morning before getting out of bed for several days. If your Basal temp is 97.5 and below, it is a strong foctor/indicator that is noted for Hypothyroidism Type 2. Lab test are just numbers on a sheet of paper that was started in 1975 and was told to the Medical Coumminity that it was not reliable, Drs. continued to use this because it was faster/shorter to use then to go by a patients medical history, symptoms and family history and doing the Basal temp. Drs. relie on the Basal temp and medical Hx, symptoms and family to make a diagnosis of thyroid problems long befoe the black/white lab test came out. You might want to read a book I found most true about Hypo and hyper thyroid, I am an RN and know the medical community well. The Book is by Dr. Mark Star "Hypothyroidism Type 2 the new epidemic".
I have a post in the Harshimoto's group that explains a little more about it, but you really need to read the book so you will know how to talk to your Dr. about your symptoms. This would be a great start due to the symptoms you are having. I had positive TPO antibodies and normal lab values but, you really don't have to have a positive lab for anything, this book will explain why and bring the whole pic together for you, it did me, I am currently being treated wih Nature Thyroid and am feeling way better in 3-4 days!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thank you all for your info. I found a new doctor (GP) that I really like (very thorough). This time, the ANA antibodies were NEGATIVE. He mentioned that there are 4 things in the bloodwork that would point to auto-immune issues and all of mine came back negative. My ANA bloodwork from a previous doctor came back positive. Not sure what is going there. I guess there is always room for error.
> 
> I've had an MRI of my head, thorough bloodwork and all thyroid levels still come back within normal range (listed above), including thyroid antibodies. However, all of my symptoms seem to point toward hypothyroidism. By the way, my low blood pressure is typically around 87/55. Today it was 84/60. Hands tingle, freezing hands and feet, calves ache, dry eyes, dry hair (thinning at temples), PCOS, anxiety, depression, foggy thinking, lack of motivation, very fatigued, front of throat hurts (not like a normal sore throat - feels like something is stuck in the front), lymph nodes swollen. I have never had depression before and I just don't feel like myself!
> 
> ...


Antibodies wax and wane for years and years. They are hard to catch until such time the disease is full-blown.

Did you ever get that ferritin test I suggested?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I feel compelled to say that I cringe at anyone other than a psychiatrist prescribing psychotropic medications. Especially when you really don't seem to have a handle on the diagnosis.


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> I feel compelled to say that I cringe at anyone other than a psychiatrist prescribing psychotropic medications. Especially when you really don't seem to have a handle on the diagnosis.


Does that mean you don't feel right about a GP/PCP to perscribe anti-depressants other than a psychiatrist? or GP to perscribe antibotics because they are not an infection specialist?. An ER Dr. to perscribe pain med and not a Pain specialist?
I have seen more Drs help pts with things that are not their spectialy than so specialist have, It takes a good Dr to listen to a pt to be able to Dx them correctly. Dr.s are trained the same, some decide to stay with one area because they don't think they are able to see the person as a whole- I worked for many of them you?


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i am on a very low dose of synthroid and my levels are "normal" i initially went to my gp because i wasn't feeling well...neck kept swelling, sore throat, tired etc. they sent me for a full work up and the only things that came back out of whack were my tsh was 5 something and my cholestrol is SUPER low. went for an ultrasound found a small nodule...sent to endo she told me i was wasting my time it was pms(ummmm sorry hun but i'm 35 i think i know pms). went to a new endo(he is technically a DO)...he told me all my levels were coming back fine but lets try a small dose of synthroid to see if the symptoms stop...low and behold best i've felt in years...even the little things like my face stopped breaking out when i get pms'd. amazing!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mustang01 said:


> Does that mean you don't feel right about a GP/PCP to perscribe anti-depressants other than a psychiatrist? or GP to perscribe antibotics because they are not an infection specialist?. An ER Dr. to perscribe pain med and not a Pain specialist?
> I have seen more Drs help pts with things that are not their spectialy than so specialist have, It takes a good Dr to listen to a pt to be able to Dx them correctly. Dr.s are trained the same, some decide to stay with one area because they don't think they are able to see the person as a whole- I worked for many of them you?


I happen to feel that anti-depressants are being Rx'd indiscrimately. This is dangerous. I feel the same way about antibiotics and pain meds.

They are being used as panaceas instead of getting to the bottom of the "real" problem.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> went to a new endo(he is technically a DO)...he told me all my levels were coming back fine but lets try a small dose of synthroid to see if the symptoms stop...low and behold best i've felt in years...even the little things like my face stopped breaking out when i get pms'd. amazing!!!


I think DO's are the best - I have seen 6 doctors post TT and the only one who seems to have a clue is the DO.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Mustang01 said:


> Does that mean you don't feel right about a GP/PCP to perscribe anti-depressants other than a psychiatrist? or GP to perscribe antibotics because they are not an infection specialist?. An ER Dr. to perscribe pain med and not a Pain specialist?
> I have seen more Drs help pts with things that are not their spectialy than so specialist have, It takes a good Dr to listen to a pt to be able to Dx them correctly. Dr.s are trained the same, some decide to stay with one area because they don't think they are able to see the person as a whole- I worked for many of them you?


The BASIC medical training for MD's is the same. But BOARD CERTIFIED SPECIALISTS have years of training and experience and testing for certification way beyond was a GP has. That's what makes them specialists.

That's right. I do not advocate GP's writing script for antidepressants. A good GP will refer the patient to a psychiatrist. The overwhelming majority of GP's have no training in how to correctly diagnose depression and are not familiar with psychotropic drugs or their effects.

GP's tend to have more training diagnosing infections but even still, I've noticed that too many have a tendency to just issue a broad spectrum antibiotic that may not get to the root of the problem, thus causing trial and error antibiotics.

As far as pain, it depends on the type of pain.

There are indeed some excellent GP's out there who have taken some additional training on their own. But not enough to be called specialists. They simply do not have the extent of training and expertise that someone board certified in that specialty does. And they are not always "up" on the ramifications of certain drugs.

I should say, too, that I believe that any MD who prescribes antidepressants simply as a means of treating a symptom without getting to the root of the problem is most likely doing the patient a grave disservice.

Now you may have an excellent GP, but unless he's spent years in the specialty of psychiatry - and NO OTHER branch of medicine - his knowledge of psychotropic drugs is apt to be limited to what the pharmaceutical rep tells him or what referential info he has at hand.

One last thing about PCP's: many are part of capitated contracts with insurance companies. This means that it's more money in the PCP's pocket if they DON'T refer you to a specialist and DON'T run tests.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Zugora said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I understand the issues or complications that may arise from prescribing medication when the lab results come back "normal". My frustration is that my symptoms are getting worse and even though my lab results come back normal, I wish there was someone out there that can treat the symptoms and not just rely on the blood work.
> 
> My most recent thyroid blood work indicated:
> 
> ...


Wow: thank you, all for your input. Yes, ferritin was tested: normal. 
Update: Now 2nd ANA anti-bodies test came back negative, as well as the other standard autoimmune disease. My new doc believes that maybe there is a sub-clinical hypothyroid thing going on based on my symptoms, very strong family history, and all other tests coming back normal (MRI of head included). To add to the laundry list of symptoms, I have been feeling very dizzy lately, too. I'll describe it: started with a VERY bad cold 3 months ago (worst cold of my life), pain in front of neck, very difficult to swallow & move neck, infection felt like it also went into my ears, although the dr. said my ears are clear. Cold lasted for WEEKS and I was so weak and could hardly get out of bed. Dizziness began then,too. Now, I feel dizzy/spacey every day and it is worse when I move my head quickly. I also still have post-nasal drip that won't go away (never had this before and I don't feel "allergic"). The dizziness is not so bad in the morning, but gets worse throughout the day. I can still drive, and I'm not falling over, but it is the most annoying feeling ever - I just feel so "out of it" and I'm not on ANY medication. I'm wondering if anyone else felt this kind of dizziness?

My blood pressure is consistently 86/50-ish and my average basal body temperature is 96.5 (armpit) & 97.3 (oral) - [Google Barnes Thyroid Function Test], yet with all of the symptoms, full thyroid blood panel is still "normal". My new doc would like to try a little thyroid medication to see if symptoms improve. He mentioned that he also prescribes Armour at times, too.

I guess I'm just writing to find out how you benefited from thyroid med and if I should pursue Armour first? BTW, did anyone have this type of dizziness and did it go away with medication? Just looking for support - I know my body is trying to tell me something. Btw, I'm 33-yrs-old, and my husband and I were aiming to pursue pregnancy (well, until I started feeling terrible). So, I guess I'm also wondering about your experience w/ thyroid medication and pregnancy. Health issues + biological clock ticking has not helped with the frustration, anxiety, and depression. Thanks again - I very much appreciate any feedback. Hugs to all of you and healthy wishes sent your way.


----------

